# Batch: Variablen in For schleife updaten



## Daemonic (22. September 2005)

Hallo,
hab da noch ne kleine Frage zu Batch:
ich hab folgende Datei

@echo off
set /A test=0
for /L %%i in (1 1 3) do (
set /A test += 1
echo %test%
)
echo %test%

wenn ich das ausführe bekomme ich das:
0
0
0
3

es soll aber so aussehen:
1
2
3
3

wie bekomme ich das hin ?
Ich will die for schleife ist hier nur ein beispiel und einfach die Zählvariable ausgeben ist in meinem Fall keine Lösung.

MfG Daemonic


----------



## Thomas Darimont (22. September 2005)

Hallo!

 Wie wär's denn damit?

```
@echo off
 set /a test=0
 for /L %%i in (1,1,3) do (
 set /a test=test+1
 echo %%i
 )
 echo %test%
```
 
 Gruß Tom


----------

